# Lavaca Bay



## jesseh627 (Nov 16, 2018)

anyone have experience fishing Lavaca Bay? I've never been in there but it looks like it has a lot of good structure, creeks, and drop offs.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Fishing available there but a lot of people are hesitant because of fear of mercury poisoning from old Alcoa plant, which dumped back in it's early years. Suppose to be cleaned up now.


----------



## jesseh627 (Nov 16, 2018)

thank you, Postman. I appreciate you replying.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I ain't skeered to fish there or eat fish caught there. Fish up the mouth of the Lavaca River, and Garcitas Creek in the winter time, trout sometimes found there when the weather gets cold and the fish try to run deep.


----------



## jesseh627 (Nov 16, 2018)

great to know. thank you!


----------

